# Cheap NETGEAR GA311 GIGABIT NIC working on Linux ???

## Master One

I just discovered, that swapping over from a 100 Mbit network to a Gigabit network is not really expensive any more.

(Yes, I know about the 33MHz / 32bit PCI bus limitation, but I nevertheless think it will give an advantage compared to my lame 100 Mbit network, even by operating on CAT5 cable)

I was thinking of purchasing a Netgear GS105 5-port Gigabit switch + some Netgear GS311 gigabic NICs, these items are very cheap nowadays.

I searched the net and also this forum on "GA311" but could not find any usefull info, if this NIC is working under Linux or not.

I looked in the kernel options, but only found Netgear GA620 support mentioned there (the GA622T NIC is quite expensive, costs about 5 times the price of the GA311!).

Someone at Redhat mentioned, that the GA311 should work with the Realtek 8169, but no exact info.

Can anyone please give me a hint?

I would like to stick with the GA311, as I do not think I will find a cheaper gigibit NIC.

----------

## Master One

 :Very Happy: 

It looks damned good!

I just took a closer look at the product-picture on the Netgear website, and there is definitely a Realtek chip on that NIC. The photo is not good enough to be able to read the number, but the Realtek logo can definitely be identified, so I assume it has to be a RTL8169.

I'll place an order and will try it.

In my application this means 3 pcs. of the 5-port switch + 6 pcs. NICs. It's a small home/office network split over 2 floors with 3 pure WinXP workstations, one dualboot WinXP/Gentoo, and two Gentoo servers. Especially the connection between the two floors should benefit from this solution, as this is only one CAT5 cable, which should give a real boost from 100Mbit to Gigabit.

Nevertheless, any comments are welcome   :Wink: 

----------

## hoth

Did you get this working? If so how?

----------

## RedDawn

 *hoth wrote:*   

> Did you get this working? If so how?

 

Si yo tambien quiero saber!!

----------

## Master One

Yes, I have this network up and running, I think it really was worth it, especially as those NETGEAR components were really cheap. The GS311 NIC is indeed built with the RTL8169, which is very well supported in decent kernels (the necessary module is also available on the latest Gentoo LiveCDs, so installation was also no problem). My CAT5 cabling also works fine, so there was no need for upgrading the cables.

Of course it would only be possible to max out this network by using AMD64 workstations (and servers) with PCI-X NICs, but unfortunately this is out of question at the moment, except I win in the lottery today evening...   :Smile: 

----------

## Gr0m1t

I recently got one of these cards. How did you get it working? Gentoo is not automatically loading drivers for it.

Thanks

----------

## Master One

I usually compile all necessary stuff into the kernel, so no module loading here. If you nevertheless want to have it as module, use hotplug or manually load the module "r8169".

----------

